# 1910 track bike found yesterday



## redline1968

wow check this out.  i decited to go to a small local swap to sell some 10 spds.
and this showed up. it has nos us special racer 1 1/8 tires and unusual rims with a embossed center.  it has 2 cog rear adj bar and some kind of weird plases on the rear for adj and it actuall has foward dropouts  one orig peddle with clip.  seat gone and chainring.  never came with a name tag  anybody out there know what it might be. will post second set of photo's

mark


----------



## redline1968

here's second set


----------



## mruiz

*wood?*

Are those wheels wood? This is old, musium you say.
 Mitch


----------



## redline1968

yes they are wood. got that right,  it's old and interesting. iam researching for info but nothing on the make or the 2 cog hub. it could be european. although it  has american rims. mark


----------



## redline1968

it's english  circa 1920's.  i found a british made mark on the stem.


----------



## redline1968

the good news is it came with the original brooks racing saddle. i thouht it was a mismatch before i found out it was british.
mark


----------



## mybike1

That is incredible. I love it.


----------



## redline1968

it came out of a dump beleive it or not.   thanks i love it also.   i found out that this type of bike was  made to be used in the tour de france at the the turn of the century.


----------



## cinelliphyle

*trade???*

I am selling a complete original 1915/16 Dayton bike with all the bells and whistles, I am asking $1000 but would be interested in a trade for your track bike. I am more in to that style then the Dayton which is a very desirable machine.


----------



## redline1968

thanks for the interest.  i like the dayton but this is bike is a keeper. however i have a 34 schwinn racer model R. it is a track bike needs hubs and one rim/tires. i might consider something.


----------



## Langsmer

The reason for the two cogs is for when the racer hit a hill, he would jump off, flip the wheel so it was in a lower gear, and continue up the hill. Thats my understanding anyway.


----------



## redline1968

your right.  imagine racing and being first and tired; then having to stop to change the wheel gear when somthing happens.

mark


----------



## cinelliphyle

Please send pictures of the Schwinn.
 Cinelliphyle


----------



## redline1968

ok i wll post a few pics tomorrow.  By the way it's not a schwinn.mark


----------



## circa1939

Congrats on the find!  Wonderful bike!


----------



## redline1968

thanks, its a real gem.  wish i could  find the sprocket here is a new photo with  the original seat in place. also the paint is original.

mark


----------



## cinelliphyle

*Pedal and Piston Rendezvous*

It was great to hook up with you in Centralia this weekend. A small world it certainly is. I still think you should trade your track bike for the Dayton. But if you want to be stuborn I will have to keep trying.
 LOL... I loved that Hoffman you brought down, you should post some pictures of it here. I have no doubt the folks on this site will overlook its motorized status. 
 I hope you had half as much fun in Centralia as I did.
 Rick "Cinelliphyle" Gilmore...


----------



## redline1968

it was a blast. killer bands and freinds what more can you ask for. oh ya booze!!!!  can't wait for next year..  I did post it earlier this year got some responses but you have to see it in person to really appreciate it.  can't wait to ride it but the car comes first.  no way the track bike is too cool but i still have the 34 racer......???

mark


----------



## Dryden Bicycles

Fantastic find, any side shots?


----------



## pedal alley

Dryden Bicycles said:


> Fantastic find, any side shots?



Matt, look @ post #16
there is a side shot.

Mark,any sprocket found yet ?


----------



## redline1968

haven't found what the name is so no sprocket for now.  still love that bike.. 

mark


----------



## partsguy

Eneter this in the Tour De France. Say it is "coming out of retirement".

Nice find!


----------



## redline1968

ha ha ha,   it could still run with a little work and a strong back.....


----------



## supper15fiets

*Pierce Arrow Holland*

Hi Guys ,
i am more on the balloontire side ,but i saw this nice Pierce Arrow here in
Holland (the Netherlands), can some tell me what's it worth and how old it is...
i have not the intention to buy it so just curiosity...


----------



## RMS37

The bike is one of the Pierce badged bikes made by the Emblem Manufacturing Company of Angola New York. They purchased the name from the original manufacturers in the teens and produced bikes branded with that badge (and others, including Emblem) into the mid 1930's I would guess the bike is from the mid twenties through the early thirties and the same frame was offered in balloon tire form from about 1934 until the company closed its doors (about 1936)

I would say the Pierce badge has a cachet that attracts people and probably makes the bike worth more than the same bike with another badge but ultimately the bike is probably worth about the same as a similar Schwinn in similar condition but will be sought by a smaller group of collectors.


----------



## supper15fiets

RMS37 said:


> The bike is one of the Pierce badged bikes made by the Emblem Manufacturing Company of Angola New York. They purchased the name from the original manufacturers in the teens and produced bikes branded with that badge (and others, including Emblem) into the mid 1930's I would guess the bike is from the mid twenties through the early thirties and the same frame was offered in balloon tire form from about 1934 until the company closed its doors (about 1936)
> 
> I would say the Pierce badge has a cachet that attracts people and probably makes the bike worth more than the same bike with another badge but ultimately the bike is probably worth about the same as a similar Schwinn in similar condition but will be sought by a smaller group of collectors.





thanks Phil!
the wheels are 26 inch , it is a nice bike , it was just strange to find these bikes here in holland.....


----------



## Andrew Gorman

At least Holland is nice and flat, so pedaling a bike like that wouldn't be too much of an ordeal! Do yo think it was imported when it was new, or was it brought over later by a collector?  Since it has a US style 6 volt battery can I suspect the latter.  Did Dutch bikes us 6 volt lights in the 1930's?  I'm more familiar with French bikes, and they used either a generator or a 4.5 volt battery.  Very neat bike, especially so far from home.


----------



## RMS37

If the bike is currently sitting on 26" wheels than I assume they are European wheels and the bike probably originally was supplied with 26" Balloon wheels. In that case then the time frame for production is narrowed to about 1934-36.

Very few bikes were exported from the U.S. directly for original sale at that time so it is more likely it was expatriated later by an owner rather than a distributor.


----------



## iButler

*Nice bike! Anyone knows where bikes like this can be seen/bought?*

Hey, I am looking for a antique track bike... or a rebuild.. anyone knows where I can found one? I am from Belgium, but I am open for a transatlantic buy...    regards


----------

